# HOW MANY GOES PLEASE RUTH???



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

HI Ruth

We are on our 4th IUI using donor sperm and just wondered how many goes with clomid is recommended before moving on to DIVF.

I always ovulate on day 16 and prog results on days 23 are always between 28.8 (lowest) and 39.6 (highest) so have been told that this is fine and the clomid is working.

Will having the shot make a diff if i can ovulate with the clomid?  I want to be prepared for when i ask my doctor that she does not fob me off with trying clomid for another 6 months or something like that.

I have had a previous pg (term) about 13 years ago and there were no complications with the op.  I am jusrt worrying that my eggs are poor (only 34 years old!).  Can you let me know what in your experience you would recommend.

BTW the first IUI i know the dates were out as i got my surge on the sat am but cos it was 1st go and they had to do it on a week day I told them my surge came on sat pm so had the iui on mon am.

NOrmally i get surge either day 14 pm and have IUI day 16 am or get the surge day 15am and have iui day 16 pm.

Sorry its a long one but thanks very much.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks for the question and info, one thing I could do with knowing is how old you are!

Ruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Do you have to!!

im 34 in a few months.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ruth, just to let you know got AF this am so any advice please on what i should do now??


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would suggest 6 cycles in total and then review if no success as you want to give it a good try but don't want to be doing the same thng and feeling that you are not going anywhere.
Good luck.

Ruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Ruth

the waiting is the worst thing but DH and me have decided that we will write to the clinic and ask for a repeat clomid prescription and have another 2 or 3 goes and then see what happens.

My day 16 when i normally ov this time falls on an important function which i dont want to miss.  As we are using donor sperm and i ovulate fine does it statistically lessen the chances of conception if i have normal intra-cervical-insemination on 2 consecutive days (days 13/14 or 14/15 instead of IUI.  The nurses all say my mucus is fine when they examine me.  Sorry for the extra question, i appreciate you are a busy lady!

Alex


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't have alot of expereince of ICI, but my understanding is that the chances of pregnancy are lower as the sperm do not go as far in so it would be a calculated risk in not doing IUI.

Ruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Ruth!


----------

